

If You Want My Trust, Give Me Control of my Data - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/12/trust_data_control.html

======
cduan
This is really true. Whenever I'm designing a system, I have to remind myself
not to think just, "wouldn't it be cool if I knew X about everyone else," but
also, "would I really want everyone else to know X about me." You can't have
the first without the second.

